# Columns!



## Geraldd (Jul 27, 2011)

This is going to be complicated! I need to replace round columns on porch. I feel for security I want to use a center treated 4x4 post. (96" tall). How can I cut dimension lumber, to make it larger at the base than at the top. And at the same time cut the proper angles? Not only that but they should be expanded at the center to fool the eye, to make it look like it is not leaning. Feel free to "e" me or quide me to a web site. As I think of this almost think I can buy a square post and using a drawknife carve it down. Time I have.--Gerald


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Only way I can suggest is to build your column like a thick walled barrel and then turn. Requires a pretty big lathe though. 

I have seen a few jigs using a router moving in a 3D guide wile the column is spun slowly - all of it being homemade... I'll see if I can remember where I saw that.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes , a solid core stave type glue up on a long bed lathe .
They could also done as classical wooden columns with routed flutes
Or a combination of the two maybe .

*Round Edge Method* 
This is an interesting way to do the stave jointing , 
The site here is for drum building but the principle should still work on larger stuff 









http://pdgood.us/drumshed/staves.html

*Column-Fluting Jig*
With column staves being thicker , the flutes of could run along the joints tidying them up in the process .









http://www.woodworkingplans.tv/do-it-yourself/build-a-column-fluting-jig-for-your-lathe-stand


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Geraldd said:


> This is going to be complicated! I need to replace round columns on porch. *I feel for security I want to use a center treated 4x4 post. (96" tall). How can I cut dimension lumber, to make it larger at the base than at the top.* And at the same time cut the proper angles? Not only that but they should be expanded at the center to fool the eye, to make it look like it is not leaning. Feel free to "e" me or quide me to a web site. As I think of this almost think I can buy a square post and using a drawknife carve it down. Time I have.--Gerald


For a *round* column the "expanded at the center" is called entasis:
The design of most classical columns incorporates entasis (the inclusion of a slight outward curve in the sides) plus a reduction in diameter along the height of the column, so that the top is as little as 83% of the bottom diameter. This reduction mimics the parallax effects which the eye expects to see, and tends to make columns look taller and straighter than they are while entasis adds to that effect.

To accomplish this on either a *square *or* round *column would involve a fairly sophisticated set up. It's really not necessary on a short column for your application. JMO 

Are you going to replace the existing round columns with square?

I would not use a treated 4 x 4, since as it dries out it will check. It's just the nature of the way they are sawed from the tree. A build up of separate pieces will be more stable. Also a column made from a 4 x 4 just doesn't seem large enough to look good over an 8 ft height. It'll look to thin. I'd go bigger at least 6 x 6, without seeing what the exact application...no pictures? 

This is not a quick and easy project, but the router and a long jig for it to slide on a taper seems like the easiest way. Not trying to dissuade you but, a commercially available column may be your easiest route. 
:blink: bill

BTW What tools do you have? A bandsaw? Router? Tablesaw?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Geraldd said:


> How can I cut dimension lumber, to make it larger at the base than at the top. And at the same time cut the proper angles? Not only that but they should be expanded at the center to fool the eye, to make it look like it is not leaning. As I think of this almost think I can buy a square post and using a drawknife carve it down. Time I have.--Gerald


Do you want to have four sides or round? One part of your question that's puzzling is the "leaning". It's perspective is more than one line of sight, so whether it's round or square, visually any "expansion" in its length will be seen sort of in panorama (as in seeing the front and part of the sides at once).












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Hate to be the one throwin wrenches but.........any discussuion of columns would be remiss(?),to not include some talk of structural engineering.

A "porch" can be anything from a doo-da lean-to.....to a full blown eng. excersize holding up multiples of "floors"/mass.

So,your existing round columns could very well be structural steel tubing.Knocking those out and replacing w/wood could be a recipe for disaster?On a positive note,round steel can be cvd with wood....sorta,best of both worlds.And,can prescribe a VERY efficient way of doing that........but "could" be a waste of both time and bandwidth for several obvious reasons.BW


Edit to add;Have some wonderful personal "insight" to a very interesting occurrance at UVA years ago.Regarding weight bearing columns/walkway that dated back to T.J. and the university's original construction.And how they failed.......not by design,but totally from a "oops,didn't see that coming" by the uber smart,highly educated staff there.WRT the "care and feeding of hist property's".Moral on how this affects OP.....be DANG careful with columns,what you don't see can often times create problems,big AND small.BW


----------



## TRECASH6850 (Jul 10, 2011)

Make a multi sided column by ripping pieces on an angle then glue together make a 3d rectangle box with a center rod to turn then use a router to turn round


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice set up*

Not only round but round/tapered is possible. Takes a pretty stout saw to rip the PT 4x 4's at an angle, if that's what you started out with. I'm not sure from the pictures. I think 12" saw would likely do it.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TRECASH6850 said:


> Make a multi sided column by ripping pieces on an angle then glue together make a 3d rectangle box with a center rod to turn then use a router to turn round


An interesting jig set up. Seems like depth adjustment is with the turning axis, and with the plunge depth. Looks like you would need two people. One to turn, one for the handling of the router.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TRECASH6850 said:


> Make a multi sided column by ripping pieces on an angle then glue together make a 3d rectangle box with a center rod to turn then use a router to turn round


This is very similar to the set up I referred to earlier on! You can taper the columns using the sides of the box as a guide with the router on a narrower base...

Nice work btw, cash!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## TRECASH6850 (Jul 10, 2011)

Offset the center rod in the jig to make the columns taper also the rips are just out of 2x10 also the base I made for the router has guides on the inside and outside so it sits still and you can roll the column by hand


----------

